# Spanish Movies..need advice



## rob.returns

Hi y'all

Quiero preguntais si teneis unas peliculas en espanol que es bella o eso tipo que affectarnos nuestras emocion...o las peliculas que ganan unas galardon de organizaciones de peliculas.

He un pasatiempo que colleccionar unas peliculas espanoles...

Gracias.


----------



## Mei

Hi there!

Podrias empezar con las peliculas de Pedro Almodovar....

Saludos

Mei


----------



## astronauta

A mi me gusta Butterfly "La lengua de la mariposa", es bellisima.


----------



## manana

Así de lo que me acuerdo a esta hora de la tarde:
- Hablé con ella de Almodovar

- La lengua de las Mariposas

- Martin Hache y Un lugar en el mundo de Aristarian

- Hombre mirando al sudeste

- Mar adentro de Amenabar

- Nueces para el amor de Lecchi

todas ellas te van a emocionar


----------



## manana

manana said:
			
		

> Así de lo que me acuerdo a esta hora de la tarde:
> - Hablé con ella de Almodovar
> 
> - La lengua de las Mariposas
> 
> - Martin Hache y Un lugar en el mundo de Aristarian
> 
> - Hombre mirando al sudeste
> 
> - Mar adentro de Amenabar
> 
> - Nueces para el amor de Lecchi
> 
> todas ellas te van a emocionar


 
¡ah! una que vi hace poco y que me encanto fue "Mar adentro" de Amenabar


----------



## BasedowLives

i'm currently enfatuated with spanish/mexican/south american cinema at the moment

y tu mama tambien <--la fachada de inocencia durante todo lo que pasa con el pais
mar adentro <--muy emocionante
hable con ella - extraño y buenisma
diarios de motocicleta  <---quieres ver sudamerica?
maria, llena eres de gracia - siquiera mas poderoso a causa del hecho que sigue pasando hoy dia
amores perros - dicen que es el pulp fiction de las peliculas espanolas


----------



## sofiaramos81

I would recommend
"Un Buda" Diego Rafecas
"Luna de Avellaneda" "El hijo de la novia" Juan José Campanella
"Historias Mínimas" Pablo Solarz
"Kamchatka" Marcelo Piñeyro"
"Un oso rojo" & "Pizza, Birra, Faso" Israel Adrián Caetano

And so many others!!!


----------



## Fernando

I will go back in the time:

- "Volver a empezar " (J. Luis Garci) Oscar to the best foreign film If you do not cry you are crazy.
- "Belle epoque" (Trueba) Oscar to the best foreign film

For crying: "Calabuig" (Berlanga)

Classics: "Un perro andaluz", "Viridiana". I hate his films but critics (for some extrange reason) like them.


----------



## OhCaptain

"Los amantes del círculo polar" de Julio Medem      !!! You can´t miss this one.

Also:

"Todo sobre mi madre", de Pedro Almodóvar. (I recommend all his films except for Hable con ella, which I found almost unbearable, though I´m an Almodovar´s fan)

¡Ay, Carmela! de Carlos Saura, probably one of the greatest Spanish films.

"Las cosas del querer" de Jaime Chavarri. 

And the list goes on and on...

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Fernando

From Pedro Almodóvar the only film I like is "Mujeres al borde de un ataque de nervios". I stopped watching his fims after "Kika".


----------



## OhCaptain

Fernando said:
			
		

> From Pedro Almodóvar the only film I like is "Mujeres al borde de un ataque de nervios". I stopped watching his fims after "Kika".


 
Hey Fer! Ésa es mi favorita, la he visto quichicientas veces. Sí, de acuerdo, se ha vuelto bastante más convencional...

Éste es mi top-five:

1- "Mujeres al borde de un ataque de nervios"
2- "Tacones lejanos"
3- "Átame"
4- "Todo sobre mi madre"
5- "Carne trémula"

Bonus film: "La ley del deseo"

Saludos chavales!


Pato


----------



## rob.returns

Otro mas? Estoy hagando unas listas ya.


----------



## Jupiter

Mis sugerencias:

Cualquiera de Victor Erice ("El Sur", "El sol del membrillo") 
Cualquiera de Julio Medem ("Tierra", "Los amantes del círculo polar", "Lucia y el sexo")
Casi todas las de Mario Camus ("Los santos inocentes")
Casi todas las de Carlos Saura ("Cria cuervos")
Algunas de Montxo Armendáriz ("27 horas", "Tasio")
Algunas de Ricardo Franco ("La buena estrella")
Algunas de Pilar Miró ("El crimen de Cuenca", "Beltenebros")
Algunas de Imanol Uribe ("Dias contados")

Y como la lista está saliendo bastante dramática, aquí van algunas comedias: "La Comunidad" (Alex de la Iglesia), "El otro lado de la cama" (Emilio Martínez Lázaro), "Belle Epoque" (Fernando Trueba), "Nueve reinas" (Fabián Bielinsky)


----------



## Asmodeo

Víctor Erice has directed two masterpieces:

-*El espíritu de la colmena* / _The spirit of the beehive_ (1973)
-*El sur* / _The south_ (1982)


----------



## BasedowLives

city of god is in portugese, but it's AMAZING!  and if you can understand spanish, you might fair pretty well in understanding this.


----------



## rob.returns

quiero decir, los peliculas nuevas tambien...gracias traves mis amigos...


----------



## solecito

Sexo Pudor y Lágrimas, Diarios de Motocicleta, Amores perros, El Callejón de los Milagros, Y tu Mamá también, La Primera Noche, no me pregunten por los nombres de los directores que no tengo la menor idea.


----------



## rob.returns

Que amable solecito. Gracias


----------



## Asmodeo

solecito said:
			
		

> Sexo Pudor y Lágrimas, Diarios de Motocicleta, Amores perros, El Callejón de los Milagros, Y tu Mamá también, La Primera Noche, no me pregunten por los nombres de los directores que no tengo la menor idea.


Sexo, pudor y lágrimas. _Antonio Serrano.

_Diarios de motocicleta. _Walter Salles.

_Amores perros. _Alejandro González Iñárritu_.

El callejón de los milagros. _Jorge Fons_.

Y tu mamá también. _Alfonso Cuarón_.

La primera noche. _Alejandro Gamboa_.


----------



## rob.returns

Thanks Everybody....Doy las gracias a todos!


----------



## Ahlex

all spanish movies of GAEL BERNAL GARCIA es mi favorito y famoso actor de espaniol.... 

 1.PADRE AMARO
 2 Y TU MAMA TAMBIEN
 3 AMORES PERROS
 4 LA MALA EDUCACION

  THIS ARE STILL  GAEL'S MOVIES THAT  HAVE WATCHED, AND REALLY ARE OF GREAT STORY CONSIDERING ALSO HE IS SUCH A  GOOD ACTOR.
I AM HOPING TO WATCH MORE OF HIS FILMS.
CAN SOMEBODY HERE IN THE FORUM RECOMMEND ANOTHER GAEL BERNAL GARCIA'S FILM 
 I AM WILLING TO WATCH MORE OF HIS MOVIES.


----------



## OhCaptain

Ahlex said:
			
		

> I AM HOPING TO WATCH MORE OF HIS FILMS.
> CAN SOMEBODY HERE IN THE FORUM RECOMMEND ANOTHER GAEL BERNAL GARCIA'S FILM
> I AM WILLING TO WATCH MORE OF HIS MOVIES.


 
Hi there Ahlex, I can only think of "Diarios de motocicleta"...


Hope you like it!

Hasta la victoria... siempre!

Pato


----------



## Ahlex

Hi There Ohcaptain..... 

I Will Be Looking For That Film I Just Hope That Is Not An Old Movie And I Could Still Find It.I Really Like Gael's Acting Styles And All His Movies Really Are Of Great Stories taht touches my heart everytime I watched it, Not To Mention He Is So Hermoso Y Tambien He Got A Very Captivating Eyes....jejejeje 


Gracias Por Su Repuesta


----------



## BasedowLives

diarios de motocicleta is really good.

i believe it came out here in 2004 so it's fairly new.

makes me want to visit south america badly.


----------



## o'clock

Hola,

Otras de Amenábar:

Los otros
Tesis
Abre los ojos

¡fascinantes!

http://es.movies.yahoo.com/db/p/2/0/206009.html

Un saludo cordial


----------



## plaermavida

Mi vida sin mi, de Isabel Coixet


----------

